# 2018 inventory



## zoze

Hi,

never posted pictures of my gear here. So...
That's my current gyuto-family: Catcheside, Watanabe, Antzenberger, Takeda, Raquin, Mario, Tansu, Rader,
Tilman, Xerxes, Billipp, Watanabe, Tilman, Carter.
For size comparison: The Catchie is a 275, the Carter a 220.


----------



## Mute-on

Holy Cow! 

That’s a very nicely curated selection. Nice.


----------



## Gjackson98

Nice collection! 
Stunning knives and beautiful handles!


----------



## ThinMan

Nice collection and excellent photos!


----------



## Barmoley

Yeah, very, very nice. You sure know how to take pics too, nicely done.


----------



## Bill13

Great collection of knives but the one that caught my eye is the Rader, never seen one without the contrasting butt piece, I like it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Two Billips? Sweet kit


----------



## Xenif

Amazing collection [emoji41]


----------



## mc2442

Looks like a great collection, thank you for sharing it! Definitely a lot of "want" knives in there. And the fanned circle picture made me laugh when I scrolled to it.

The first caught my eye, though. That is the largest Catcheside that I remember seeing, a big beautiful beast.


----------



## YG420

Mic drop...


----------



## nevin

Nice collection in good pictures!!


----------



## mack

That is awesome!

Mack.


----------



## zoze

mc2442 said:


> Looks like a great collection, thank you for sharing it! Definitely a lot of "want" knives in there. And the fanned circle picture made me laugh when I scrolled to it.
> 
> The first caught my eye, though. That is the largest Catcheside that I remember seeing, a big beautiful beast.


Yes, it's a big gun. A great cutter, though.
Will did a little clip with the knife, please be aware of the ..."music".


----------



## mc2442

The "music" was interesting, though thanks for posting. I love my 240mm san mai as well as the forged (~180mm without getting up to measure). He has been a maker that I have really enjoyed! I just had not seen the "beast", lol.


----------



## minibatataman

Mute-on said:


> Holy Cow!
> 
> That’s a very nicely curated selection. Nice.


Holy Cow sword*


----------



## ashy2classy

WOW!!! Fantastic!


----------

